# options bug?



## ZANZAROTH (Mar 2, 2008)

Somehow I cannot open the menu's in topic. Ivery time I try to open it it won't. I've tried in several topics because I wanted to track them, but it won't open. Can anybody tell me why?


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Using Firefox and the options menu displays but not clearly, seems to be a transparency problem.


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

CTRL + F5?


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> CTRL + F5?




What he said


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Mar 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> CTRL + F5?



Yeah nice try I'm no noob that's kinda an obvious thing to do don't you think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh yeah I don't use Firefox... it annoys the **** outta me. Thnx for the tip though


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 2, 2008)

Which browser are you using, and do you have Javascript disabled? (I'm guessing it's javascript, could be wrong...)


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm using Internet Explorer (windows vista) and I have java installed the latest version for all I know... and I update every time there is a new one.


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

I've noticed that the options menu won't open in IE ... unfortunately I'm unable to fix it, the script debugger in IE reports no error, and everything works fine in FF (for transparency bugs, do a full refresh - CTRL+F5, it shouldn't be transparent anymore)
I don't know what to tell you...


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay... thanks anyway... I might just hijack my mom's computer to subscribe to those topics (she does have FF for some reason) and then return to my own comp


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

There, now menus work in Internet Explorer 7, thanks to Psyfira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kudos to her!


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Mar 3, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> There, now menus work in Internet Explorer 7, thanks to Psyfira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALL HAIL PSYFIRA


----------

